# ABC  has cancelled 'Roseanne'



## moviequeen1 (May 29, 2018)

I just read that ABC has cancelled the rebooted sitcom,'Roseanne' after its star,Roseanne Barr, went off on a racist tweet about President O'Bama's former adviser,Valerie Jarrett. I won't reveal what she said,thought it was totally uncalled for.Barr now is apologizing saying it was 'a bad joke,I should of known better'
I never saw the original or the 'reboot,glad ABC has stepped forward and done this. Sue


----------



## CindyLouWho (May 29, 2018)

Yes, it's making big new today. It's a shame Roseanne didn't think of her castmates or perhaps, think, at all before writing that racist tweet.

I was a fan of the show back in the day, and watched the revival shows, but they just weren't the same.


----------



## hollydolly (May 29, 2018)

I loved the original show, but this revival hasn't made it to the UK this time, and probably never will now.

Like you Cindylou, my first thought was that her unthinking 'joke' has just cost her co-cast members and the production crew  their jobs... I bet they're mad as hell...


----------



## Falcon (May 29, 2018)

I should  have  known  better.    

or:

I should  of  known  better. 


???


----------



## CindyLouWho (May 29, 2018)

hollydolly said:


> I loved the original show, but this revival hasn't made it to the UK this time, and probably never will now.
> 
> Like you Cindylou, my first thought was that her unthinking 'joke' has just cost her co-cast members and the production crew  their jobs... I bet they're mad as hell...


Yes, hollydolly, Sara Gilbert (Darlene), already made a statement, in part, saying Roseanne's tweet in no way reflects the feelings of the cast.....etc.


----------



## CindyLouWho (May 29, 2018)

Falcon said:


> I should  have  known  better.
> 
> or:
> 
> ...



I should have... is the correct choice.


----------



## AZ Jim (May 29, 2018)

Falcon said:


> I should  have  known  better.
> 
> or:
> 
> ...


OR  I should've known better...


----------



## applecruncher (May 29, 2018)

The only thing funny is the idea of Roseanne ridiculing anyone's appearance - Valerie Jarrett or anyone else.

Good riddance to Roseanne AND her show.


----------



## AZ Jim (May 29, 2018)

applecruncher said:


> The only thing funny is the idea of Roseanne ridiculing anyone's appearance - Valerie Jarrett or anyone else.
> 
> Good riddance to Roseanne AND her show.


Amen!  She's been offending for years!!


----------



## jujube (May 29, 2018)

Yes, she should/of/have/'ve known better, indeed.  It's called "Foot in Mouth Disease".


----------



## moviequeen1 (May 29, 2018)

Tonight on MSNBC at 9pm,Joy Reid and Chris Hayes will be hosting a live town hall forum from Philly called"EveryDay Racism in America'.
This show is airing because of what happened a couple weeks ago at a Starbucks in Philly,when 2 Africian American men were waiting for a friend and were told to leave because they didn't purchase anything.
I saw an ad for this show this morning saying Valerie Jarrett would be one of the participants. I wonder if she still will appear tonight. Sue


----------



## applecruncher (May 29, 2018)

I'm surprised comparison pics of Roseanne vs Valerie haven't been splashed all over the Internet.


----------



## CindyLouWho (May 29, 2018)

The Roseanne show is on tonight at 8pm, at least where I am. It's a repeat, but I am wondering if they will pull it and put something else in it's place tonight.


----------



## applecruncher (May 29, 2018)

Question for those who watched the show:
In promo commercials I've seen a small black girl interacting with the family. Who is this character?


----------



## CindyLouWho (May 29, 2018)

She is the daughter of D. J., Roseanne's son (Michael Fishman) who married a black girl on the show. Roseanne wanted that storyline because in Season 7 years ago, there was a storyline where D.J _wouldn't kiss the black girl._


----------



## applecruncher (May 29, 2018)

CindyLouWho said:


> She is the daughter of D. J., Roseanne's son (Michael Fishman) who married a black girl on the show. Roseanne wanted that storyline because in Season 7 years ago, there was a storyline where D.J _wouldn't kiss the black girl._



I see; thanks.


----------



## Aputernut17 (May 29, 2018)

She deserved it in spades to bad for the other actors, but knowing her big foul mouth guess they knew what they signed on for?


----------



## Seeker (May 29, 2018)

I thought ALL comedians got a free ride on their racist comments. Guess I was wrong.


----------



## applecruncher (May 29, 2018)

Here's Valerie Jarrett. Here's Roseanne.

What am I missing? And why is Roseanne even talking about Valerie?


----------



## hearlady (May 29, 2018)

Luckily most of the cast members have other gigs so they should be ok.
Roseanne can go back to her nut farm in Hawaii. Yes she actually owns a nice nut farm on Maui I believe.


----------



## RadishRose (May 29, 2018)

hearlady said:


> Luckily most of the cast members have other gigs so they should be ok.
> Roseanne can go back to her nut farm in Hawaii. Yes she actually owns a nice nut farm on Maui I believe.



Yes, HL, at least she did. I saw her on TV on that farm. 

I couldn't care less what she does or says.


----------



## C'est Moi (May 29, 2018)

I'm too busy being bummed about the allegations against Morgan Freeman to be bothered with the classless Roseanne.


----------



## IKE (May 29, 2018)

I never have cared for her.


----------



## applecruncher (May 29, 2018)

CindyLouWho said:


> The Roseanne show is on tonight at 8pm, at least where I am. It's a repeat, but I am wondering if they will pull it and put something else in it's place tonight.



They're showing reruns of The Middle (I like that show).
Roseanne was been completely wiped off the TV screen.  Don't even want to make reruns available.  Wow.


----------



## CindyLouWho (May 29, 2018)

Yes, AC, I saw they put The Middle on instead. Swift action, they weren't messing around!


----------



## applecruncher (May 29, 2018)

CindyLouWho said:


> Yes, AC, I saw they put The Middle on instead. Swift action, they weren't messing around!



It's like BAM!


----------



## Ruthanne (May 29, 2018)

Not to be odd but somehow I feel sorry for her.


----------



## applecruncher (May 29, 2018)

Looks like Roseanne reruns have been yanked from Hulu, TVLand, CMT....everyplace.

http://ew.com/tv/2018/05/29/roseanne-reruns-yanked-from-hulu-viacom-channels/

I'm guessing advertisers pulling out had a lot to do with what's happened.


----------



## caseyjshu (May 29, 2018)

I didn't watch the original. No way was I watching the reboot.


----------



## terry123 (May 29, 2018)

I don't feel sorry for her.  She has been getting away with this stuff for years.  I had wondered on which island she lived with all the volcano problems. Noticed too that the episode did not air. Was glad to read Sara's statement.


----------



## moviequeen1 (May 30, 2018)

I just read what she is saying now about this situation,'It was late,I was on Ambien and it was Memorial Day" What a bunch of BS
Ambien is a narcotic which helps people with sleep problems.
Her long time agents have dropped her as a client,she's toast


----------



## Sunny (May 30, 2018)

I never liked the show, or her, so I'm pretty detached from the whole thing. But this "Ambien" excuse she (or her lawyers) came up with  is a doozy; when I read about it this morning, I just yelled out, "What?!"


----------



## Don M. (May 30, 2018)

Roseanne obviously forgot that we have entered the realm of "extreme political correctness", in the past decade.  Shows like "All in the Family" would Never be allowed today.  Comedians like George Carlin would be banned for life.


----------



## IKE (May 30, 2018)

So she's now trying to cover her butt and is making excuses for what she said by claiming that she was wound up on Ambien ?


----------



## StarSong (May 30, 2018)

applecruncher said:


> Here's Valerie Jarrett. Here's Roseanne.
> 
> What am I missing? And why is Roseanne even talking about Valerie?
> 
> View attachment 52642



I was wondering that, too, especially since Barr's original tweet only referred to her as "VJ".  I thought, how does anyone even know which VJ she's talking about?  Turns out Roseanne was responding to someone else's derogatory (but not racist) comment about Ms. Jarrett.


----------



## AZ Jim (May 30, 2018)

IKE said:


> So she's now trying to cover her butt and is making excuses for what she said by claiming that she was wound up on Ambien ?
> 
> View attachment 52663


Weak attempt at a copout!


----------



## Toomuchstuff (May 30, 2018)

This makes me wonder why "All in the Family" didn't cause the same uproar ... or did it ?


----------



## WhatInThe (May 30, 2018)

What is it about the internet, twitter etc that celebrities, athletes and young kids don't understand. It's permanent and instant fodder for all of your enemies,foes, employers etc.

Again how hard is to understand words like 'permanent' and/or 'internet'. 

Even among actual people there are sayings like 'there are things better not said or kept to one's self'-which many people do without a problem. 

And Ambien, oh puhlease. I always heard drugs tend to lower inhibitions and impulse control. It might even bring thoughts front and center in a convoluted incoherent manner but those thoughts were already there. This is classic Rosanne who celebrity came from being controversial and blunt so the Ambien let her thoughts and opinions come to the forefront.


----------



## Butterfly (May 30, 2018)

Ruthanne said:


> Not to be odd but somehow I feel sorry for her.



Why do you feel sorry for her?  No offense, I am just curious.  My opinion is that for years she has made her living being rude, crude and generally offensive, and she finally crossed the line (for me, she crossed the line a long time ago).


----------



## Lara (May 30, 2018)

Toomuchstuff said:


> This makes me wonder why "All in the Family" didn't cause the same uproar ... or did it ?


It was mentioned in passing but didn't cause the same uproar for sure. It was a different back then. People are louder now.


----------



## RadishRose (May 30, 2018)

Toomuchstuff said:


> This makes me wonder why "All in the Family" didn't cause the same uproar ... or did it ?



Not really...maybe in the very beginning but it was quickly understood. We all knew Archie was wrong, that he was a clown, an ignoramus. The things he said were so outrageous, you had to laugh that anyone could be that insensitive or that stupid. IMHO it was the best way to bring to light the wrongness of racism.

Today, everyone wants to fight. the PC police swoop down with lawsuits, or people start throwing punches, or worse. When the laughter stopped, something changed. I can't really explain how.


----------



## 911 (May 30, 2018)

moviequeen1 said:


> I just read what she is saying now about this situation,'It was late,I was on Ambien and it was Memorial Day" What a bunch of BS
> Ambien is a narcotic which helps people with sleep problems.
> Her long time agents have dropped her as a client,she's toast



I may be wrong, but I don’t think Ambien is a narcotic, although it is a controlled substance. Makes no difference, really. 

What’s going on with Morgan Freeman? I haven’t heard anything about him, but then again, I don’t follow anyone in Hollywood.

I think we will get along fine without Roseanne. If we got along without Opra, we should do OK without Rosie. At least, I know I will.


----------



## C'est Moi (May 30, 2018)

911 said:


> I may be wrong, but I don’t think Ambien is a narcotic, although it is a controlled substance. Makes no difference, really.
> 
> What’s going on with Morgan Freeman? I haven’t heard anything about him, but then again, I don’t follow anyone in Hollywood.


https://www.cnn.com/2018/05/24/entertainment/morgan-freeman-accusations/index.html


----------



## ClassicRockr (May 30, 2018)

I'd sometimes watch the original show and we watch a couple of the "reboots" and, to us, they were funny as heck. But, then again, wife and I have a gigantic "sense of humor" that only her brother has. The rest of her family, and all of mine, don't know what a "sense of humor" even is or means. 

Actually, I was wondering who was going to get "beat up" first, Trump for what he says or Rosanne for what she says. 

In reality, people have to, it's darn near a must, have a "sense of humor" to watch some movies and tv shows. When Rosanne was a judge on Last Comic Standing, we watched that and fell out of our recliners laughing at white, black and Hispanic comedians. We use to watch The Carmichaels Show and thought it was hilarious. We have movies like Grownups, Central Intelligence, Taxi, Weekend At Bernie's, Blended and others. 

To us, Roseanne was great, but, unfortunately, her mouth got the best of her.


----------



## applecruncher (May 30, 2018)

911 said:


> I may be wrong, but I don’t think Ambien is a narcotic, although it is a controlled substance. Makes no difference, really.
> 
> What’s going on with Morgan Freeman? I haven’t heard anything about him, but then again, I don’t follow anyone in Hollywood.
> 
> *I think we will get along fine without Roseanne. If we got along without Opra, we should do OK without Rosie. At least, I know I will.*



People are certainly entitled to like/not like whatever celebrity or show they want.

We got along without Ed Sullivan, MASH, Mary Tyler Moore, Bill Cosby, Johnny Carson, Seinfeld, Paula Deen, Matt Lauer, and countless others.

But comparing Roseanne (the show or the person) with Oprah (the show or the person).  Seriously? :laugh:


----------



## applecruncher (May 30, 2018)

error.....duplicate​


----------



## applecruncher (May 30, 2018)

Ambien manufacturer responds to Roseanne:

Sanofi, who makes Ambien, tweeted a response Wednesday morning
: "While all pharmaceutical treatments have side effects, racism is not a known side effect of any Sanofi medication."​
https://www.usatoday.com/story/news...en-zolpidem-drug-real-side-effects/654683002/


----------



## RadishRose (May 30, 2018)

Truth and wit, together in just one sentence. 

Maybe I should buy stock in Sanofi.


----------



## Keesha (May 30, 2018)

Way to go Ambien makers! 

This women has made her living off of putting other people down because she thinks it’s funny, when in actuality, she has no class or moral compass whatsoever. 

There’s NOTHING funny about racism at all. Never was, never is and never will be . If we . as a society , let this so called ‘star’ get away with this type of behaviour, what are we teaching others? That this is acceptable behaviour?

What she said was absolutely disgusting but I would have had more respect for her if she just apologized, period. Apologizing with this lame excuse is nothing more than shifting the blame. 

It’s about time someone really put her in her place and called her out for what she is; a classless, rude , inconsiderate  person ; and that was my PG version.


----------



## C'est Moi (May 30, 2018)

applecruncher said:


> People are certainly entitled to like/not like whatever celebrity or show they want.
> 
> We got along without Ed Sullivan, MASH, Mary Tyler Moore, Bill Cosby, Johnny Carson, Seinfeld, Paula Deen, Matt Lauer, and countless others.
> 
> But comparing Roseanne (the show or the person) with Oprah (the show or the person).  Seriously? :laugh:



I can't stand Oprah or Roseanne, so it would be the same to me.


----------



## Shalimar (May 30, 2018)

applecruncher said:


> Ambien manufacturer responds to Roseanne:
> 
> Sanofi, who makes Ambien, tweeted a response Wednesday morning
> : "While all pharmaceutical treatments have side effects, racism is not a known side effect of any Sanofi medication."​
> https://www.usatoday.com/story/news...en-zolpidem-drug-real-side-effects/654683002/


Hahahahahaha


----------



## Toomuchstuff (May 30, 2018)

Thanks about letting me know about" all in the family." Back then,I didn't pay attention to the news  . This new stuff just made me think of it !


----------



## applecruncher (May 30, 2018)

C'est Moi said:


> I can't stand Oprah or Roseanne, so it would be the same to me.



Actually, Oprah's show wasn't canceled, Roseanne's _was_.

My list of celebs I can't stand would be long, but I don't put them in the same category as 
Roseanne.  But, that's me.  :wink1:


----------



## Keesha (May 30, 2018)

They not only cancelled the new show, they also cancelled all her reruns.,
She deserves everything she’s got coming to her.


----------



## applecruncher (May 30, 2018)

I never liked Bill O'Reilly.


----------



## C'est Moi (May 30, 2018)

applecruncher said:


> Actually, Oprah's show wasn't canceled, Roseanne's _was_.
> 
> My list of celebs I can't stand would be long, but I don't put them in the same category as
> Roseanne.  But, that's me.  :wink1:



I wasn't talking about show cancellations.   I was merely commenting that to me, Oprah and Roseanne aren't much different.   Phony blowhards and not-so-veiled racists.


----------



## applecruncher (May 30, 2018)

> I wasn't talking about show cancellations.​



But that's what the topic is.
Apparently the Oprah's a Racist forum closed due to lack of interest. What a cryin' shame.


----------



## Giantsfan1954 (May 30, 2018)

I liked both of her shows,although her latest didn't seem funny to me.
I disagree with her remarks, I also disagree with ABCs choice in light of "The View",whose women moderators are consistently using their platform for racism,among other things,as nauseum...
I stream CBS news and some footage of an interview with Ms.Jarrett and lo and behold who's sitting right next to her,none other than the "Reverend"Al Sharpton,Mr.Racism himself, case closed....


----------



## Ruthanne (May 30, 2018)

Butterfly said:


> Why do you feel sorry for her?  No offense, I am just curious.  My opinion is that for years she has made her living being rude, crude and generally offensive, and she finally crossed the line (for me, she crossed the line a long time ago).


Sorry but I don't feel the same way about her as you do.  I always thought she was funny except for her latest remarks, of course.


----------



## treeguy64 (May 30, 2018)

Her disrespectful mangling of the US National Anthem was unforgivable, and her Vegas act, repulsive. She has a gift for writing sitcom dialogue and plots, that grew out of her early comedy bits. I liked her TV show, at times, even though I never cared for the woman. What she did, she will now live with.


----------



## JFBev (May 30, 2018)

I only watched the first two or so shows from the original series and definitely did not like it.  Haven't seen the new version, so no problem.
Does anyone remember her horrific version of the National Anthem at a sporting event?  The audience was embarrassed for her, but she appeared to be happy about her raunchy performance.
Hope she gets whatever meds/therapy she needs...


----------



## moviequeen1 (Jun 1, 2018)

JFBev said:


> I only watched the first two or so shows from the original series and definitely did not like it.  Haven't seen the new version, so no problem.
> Does anyone remember her horrific version of the National Anthem at a sporting event?  The audience was embarrassed for her, but she appeared to be happy about her raunchy performance.
> Hope she gets whatever meds/therapy she needs...



HI JFBev,yes I remember seeing that,it happened before a San Diego Padres game in 1990{I had to look up the date}.I agree she needs help Sue


----------



## Butterfly (Jun 1, 2018)

JFBev said:


> I only watched the first two or so shows from the original series and definitely did not like it.  Haven't seen the new version, so no problem.
> Does anyone remember her horrific version of the National Anthem at a sporting event?  The audience was embarrassed for her, but she appeared to be happy about her raunchy performance.
> Hope she gets whatever meds/therapy she needs...



I remember that "performance," too.  It was absolutely disgusting on so many levels.


----------



## Sunny (Jun 1, 2018)

> They not only cancelled the new show, they also cancelled all her reruns.,
> She deserves everything she’s got coming to her.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## applecruncher (Jun 1, 2018)

There are several networks,including ABC, Hulu, and TVLand that immediately canceled reruns of Roseanne's old and new show.  (Immediately = right away, the day the news broke)

https://www.today.com/popculture/roseanne-reruns-pulled-multiple-channels-after-star-s-racist-tweet-t129957​


​


----------

